# Height Adjust Lever- Honda HS 928



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a 2001, the gas assist height adjust lever isn't working, it just flops. Is there an adjustment? Or do I need a new "shock"?

I've don't have a shop manual, but I plan on getting one.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't say as I know what you're referring to. I looked at the owner's manual for one of those and I see a lever on the dashboard for adjusting the discharge deflector, the thing at the end of the chute. Is that the one you're talking about?

Shop manuals are always good things to have if you intend to do any work on your machines yourself.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

This has a lever on the handle that adjusts the height of the auger, with a gas assist "shock", other Hondas have a foot lever for this.

Don


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ahhh...you're talking about a Canadian version of the HS928. That would explain why I couldn't find reference to it in the U.S. owner's manuals I was looking at. Seems the ones in the U.S. are raised and lowered with the foot pedal. 

I tried to find reference on the Canadian Honda Power Equipment page, but it seems to be set up differently than the U.S. page, and I wasn't able in my initial look around to find the information I do here.

Hopefully somebody that's more familiar with your Honda will come along with the answer you need.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks,
Don


----------



## berwick (Feb 3, 2013)

Funny mine just died today also. I see it is made by SHOWA, does anybody have a cross reference for it or even a Honda part number. It is from a HS928TCD.

thanks
Richard


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Gas-shock assist Honda snowblowers are (mostly) Canadian models. 

My service library is limited to USA-only models 

Probably need to work with Honda Canada to find a suitable shop manual.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

Honda Canada no longer have any of theses manuals and it sounds like the US models did not use the gas assist shock, so the US manuals available do not cover this topic?

Any suggestions?

Don


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

NSDON said:


> ... so the US manuals available do not cover this topic?
> 
> Don


That's correct, Don. USA shop manuals don't cover the gas-assist bits (and battery start, electric chute control, etc) that are exclusive to the Canada models. You may wish to contact a Honda dealer in Canada and they might help with a parts catalog. It should show the shock and parts, a reasonable dealer would be willing to have you at least for a parts customer if you want to repair it yourself.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Robert, I guess our snow is different than your snow, so different machines.

Don


----------

